# Skyscrapers with traditional architecture.



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

*Islamic temple and Abraj Al Bait tower*









www.orangesmile.com/ru/foto/top-churches/masjid-nabawi-mosque-saudi-arabia_s.jpg









*Pagoda tower and Teipei 101 tower*

















http://photos.travellerspoint.com/99263/large_Taipei_101_Building_2.jpg

and towers in China








http://spfaust.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/5452460703_c83a6d9a89_b.jpg

*Castle and Empire State Building*
















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_State_Building_from_the_Top_of_the_Rock.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Pagoda tower and Jinmao tower


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Hindu temple and Centrer Of India tower project








http://www.cepolina.com/photo/Asia/India/Hampi/temples-Hampi/b/Hampi-entrance-Hindu-temple.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v195/Rajkumar/image005.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry but most of these are monstrosities. apart from the shape there is little in common with traditional architectural. Some buildings are just meant to stay shorter.

I think that the only skyscrapers that can pull off traditional designs are art-deco, gothic and late-classical styles. Maybe pagoda, too.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

NanoMini said:


> *Castle and Empire State Building*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? In what way does the Empire State Building resemble a castle?!:?


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Other buildings have castellated shape.
Chrysler building








http://www.212midtowndentist.com/ESW/Images/chrysler_7.jpg









http://www.skyscraper.org/Pics/fav_chrysler.jpg

40 Wall Street building








http://www.salutlacteur.jexiste.fr/NEW YORK/MANHATTAN/40 Wall Street PHOTO.jpg








http://www.daniel.prado.name/imagenes/articulos/Viajes/Nueva-York/Trump-Building-40-Wall-Street.jpg

American International building








http://www.jennyhouse.info/board/data/file/USA/632632532.jpg

And a modern castle, *Pittsburgh Plate Glass building*








http://www.bc.edu/bc_org/avp/cas/fnart/fa267/pj/ppg01.jpg









They are "modern London"
And Traditional Architecture of London


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Egypt Pyramid and Luxor Hotel Lasvegas








http://www.timstouse.com/images/EarthHistory/GreatPyramid/GreatPyramid.jpg









http://cdn.enjoyourholiday.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/The-Luxor-4.jpg









http://wp.casinoguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/1124.jpg









http://images.kuoni.co.uk/Luxor Hotel and Casino_29028581_WideInspirationalPhoto.jpg









http://images.wikia.com/winx/images/3/3a/Luxor-pool.jpg


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

NanoMini said:


> Egypt Pyramid and Luxor Hotel Lasvegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOO! Luxor is not related to the pyramid of Giza at all except the shape! Its not built with traditional architecture. It has full glass plains on the outside and they took a lot of thinking in this building. It was an engineering marvel when they did this. As of picture 2 the inside is EMPTY! If Giza empty no!! One of the reasons that they build this is because it attracts tourist which it does and it gives an Egyptian taste (only a little) There is really no similar part connecting Luxor and Giza. 

LOGIC GUYS!


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is one that's is built in the 21st century but it look like an old building. Zhujiang Investment Building (Sorry thatoneguy I copied from CTF thread)








Now this is a real building with an old stylish building!


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank for stupid teacher. I don't have any answer.


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

What? Not getting what you are trying to say, You mean your teacher as when you were younger or are u talking about me?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

NanoMini said:


> Egypt Pyramid and Luxor Hotel Lasvegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people....by the way...please...take a look at my thread about pyramids...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621557


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Puppetgeneral said:


> Here is one that's is built in the 21st century but it look like an old building. Zhujiang Investment Building (Sorry thatoneguy I copied from CTF thread)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow....perfect...:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Traditional building and Grand Hotel in Teipei

















http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...n_2009_The_Grand_Hotel_in_Taipei_FRD_7637.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...nd_Hotel_in_Taipei_Bar_and_Lobby_FRD_7722.jpg


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

Its taipei.. Nanomini..


----------



## Brown_Eastern (Sep 2, 2010)

In Malaysia









http://asemus.museum/museum/terengganu-state-museum/attachment/muzium_asemuz2-2/









http://www.intelligence-sec.com/events/cyber-intelligence-asia/venue


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

This one is another perfect example. Not sure what you are thinking Nanomini. A lot of these buildings only have the outer shape similar to old styles of architecture, but its build with today's engineering. Something like I did there, the building is actually not perfectly build with 20s and 30s style and the interior is of course different. But its something that makes people feel like they are build in the 20th or 19th century not with glass cladding and marvels of engineering. 

You should know how to spell Taipei. it just takes a little time to change that. Or if you didn't really know that, maybe you need to review geography.


----------



## Insanitymind (Jan 13, 2013)

Pirelli tower, MIlan, 1955


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure about this one. It's built in the 20th century but its not build with traditional style.


----------



## Insanitymind (Jan 13, 2013)

Ops sorry, rectify with other 3 images

Mikan, Duomo , height 107 m









Turin, Mole Antoleniana, height 168 m









Rome, Basilica di San Pietro, height 133 m


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Saleh Mosque









http://bestislamicimages.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/al-saleh-mosque-night.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sri Ranganathaswamy Temple








http://blog.ixigo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/sri-ranganathaswamy-temple.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Dali Chong Sheng Pagoda








http://www.ourtravelpics.com/dali/dali_053.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Grand Place Brussel Belgium








http://perceptivetravel.com/blog/wp...russels-2010-courtesy-flowercarpet-dot-be.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Cao Dai Tay Ninh temple








http://i.images.cdn.fotopedia.com/f...City/Surroundings/Tay_Ninh/Temple_Cao_Dai.jpg


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Campanile San Marco








source:http://www.viajarporeuropa.eu/sites/viajarporeuropa.eu/files/campanile-venezia.jpg
Metropolitan life tower








source:http://www.travelgoat.com/sites/def.../450px-Metropolitan_Life_Tower_April_2008.jpg


----------



## pouzet (Oct 5, 2005)

*Skyscrapers with asian style*

PEKING PALACE, Astana, 102 m, 25 floors.
Chinese style











http://www.passion-gratte-ciel.com/GRATTE-CIEL DE ASTANA_fichiers/image009.jpg


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

MattTheTubaGuy said:


> Huh? In what way does the Empire State Building resemble a castle?!:?


That's what I was wondering. Canadian chateau style exemplified in the grand railway hotels that dot Canada are far better pairings.... although they're not that tall.

*Chateau Frontenac Hotel, Quebec City*








Courtesy of myhotelgeek

*Royal York Hotel, Toronto*








Courtesy of the Toronto Public Library


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

BlurredLines said:


> Faisal Mosque (Faisal Masjid)
> I forgot which city though, probably some Saudi Arabian city.


This is in Pakistan islamabad not in Saudi Arabia but it was build by Saudi king faisal


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Some buildings in Dubai were combined modern and tradition.








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7377/10312742586_6fccb660a7_c.jpg

Especially traditional dome
 Dubai Marina construction photos, UAE, 16/October/2013 của imredubai, trên Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Không có tựa của yellow_mountains, trên Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Sherry Netherland Hotel, NY








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3331/3555298780_b11394599b_o.jpg









http://www.myhotelbucketlist.com/uploads/hotels/23the-sherry-netherland1.jpg








http://services.sothebyshomes.com/photos/0017622-1.jpg


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Haven't heard of it before. Shame, as it's a real beauty!


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Helmsley building, NY








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/537px-NY_Central_Building_Tower_Cropped.jpg









http://www.nyc-architecture.com/MID/Helmsley1.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rk_Avenue.jpg/474px-Portal_to_Park_Avenue.jpg









http://inhabitat.com/nyc/wp-content...LED-Show-The-Helmsley-Building-New-York-1.png


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Wrigley building, Chicago








http://ronaldsteyn.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/dsc_8734.jpg?w=549&h=365








http://ronaldsteyn.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/the_wrigley_building.jpg








http://ronaldsteyn.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/the-wrigley-building.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Chicago Temple Building








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lding4.jpg/685px-Chicago_Temple_Building4.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lding5.jpg/685px-Chicago_Temple_Building5.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Chicago Board of Trade Building









http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/chicago-board-trade-18772317.jpg


03d Chicago IL - Board Of Trade - Statue of Ceres Atop Building của Johns Never Home, trên Flickr









[urlhttp://www.cbotbuilding.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/landmark-photo-1.jpg[/url]









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ois_Bank_left,_Federal_Reserve_Band_right.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Khan Shatyr Entertainment Center, Kazakhstan, is a building which is a traditional tent in shape.








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/120709021722-eye-on-kazakhstan-astana-horizontal-gallery.jpg









http://www.takemeholidays.com/wp-content/uploads/Khan-Shatyr-Kazakhstan.jpg









http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/assets/120713042724-kazakhstan-astana-story-top.jpg









http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/50558000/jpg/_50558133_jex_908993_de01-1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Pagoda tower in Bai Dinh, Vietnam








http://vilide.com/upload/0ae0f9b158cdf83374b0cd3510e1309c.jpg








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/89066972.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Fo Guang Shan, Taiwan








http://english.eastday.com/eastday/english2009/picshow/show2/BuddhaMemorial/images/01991550.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/67038430.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Big Ben tower









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d5/Big_Ben_2007-1.jpg/652px-Big_Ben_2007-1.jpg









http://www.fiddlersgreen.net/miscellanous/Big-Ben/IMAGES/big-ben-westminster.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Tower bridge








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...4px-Tower.bridge.5.alittleopen.london.arp.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...er_bridge_London_Twilight_-_November_2006.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Liberty place, Philadelphia








http://www.philadelphia-map.com/one-liberty-place-720.jpg









http://www.skyscrapersunset.com/stock/philadelphia/liberty-place/32.jpg









http://lcweb2.loc.gov/service/pnp/highsm/12200/12296v.jpg

Design of Liberty Place was influenced by the Chrysler Building.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

One Atlantic Center, Atlanta
























http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ic_Center.jpg/768px-4_One_Atlantic_Center.jpg








http://images.metroscenes.com/images/2012/atlanta-may-2012/atlanta_june_2012_metroscenes.com_07.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Gulf tower, Philadelphia








http://pittsburghskyline.com/images/01.2007/jan_2007_pittsburghskyline_com_43.jpg








http://pittsburghskyline.com/images/07.13.2010/july4th2010_pittsburghskyline.com_16.jpg








http://images.pittsburghskyline.com...urgh_winter_2013_pittsburghskyline.com_35.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Princess tower, Dubai








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-VbnZtE7T7...AA-Lw/OyrsT9xZXbM/s1600/Dubai+Marina+(43).JPG









http://c1369016.r16.cf3.rackcdn.com/999912-1-wide.jpg









http://i42.tinypic.com/6fxvud.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Al Yaqoub Tower, Dubai








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5212275587_9bc1fa5fc4_z.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...E.jpg/800px-Sheikh_Zayed_Road,_Dubai,_UAE.jpg


----------



## #99 (Sep 23, 2013)

NanoMini said:


> Gulf tower, Philadelphia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:master::righton::yes:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Surely towers like the Empire state are built in the style of their time (much as building like the shard and shanghai tower are of our time), not traditional styles, but ones which have become traditional due to their age? Different from ones such as the Woolworth building built in a gothic style.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

*Telefonica Building*, Madrid. Ignacio de Cárdenas Pastor, 1929. 89,30 m (without spire). It is considered the first skyscraper in Europe. It is a mix of Castillian Baroque (as observed in the ground floor and main entrance, and the cornise style) and American New York skyscraper architecture from the 1920's (specifically the architecture dissgned by Louis S. Weeks and Ralph Thomas Walker)


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*The Enterprise Center(40F/30F - 172m/135m) - 1998
Makati, Metro Manila, Philippines*









by Nonie Villanueva









by Jun Acullador


















by martiniko
http://www.flickr.com/photos/martiniko/


Makati CBD Skyline by Pompe Junior, on Flickr​


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Grand Hotel Taiwan








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...24px-Grand_Hotel_2_-_Taiwan_-_Summer_2007.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://weddingmapper.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/photos/2/88/130685_l.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/46578880.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Taj Mahal hotel, Mumbai









http://ocdn.eu/images/pulscms/NGI7M...MCwxYzI_/c0e9d882815f692804bdf63c6b21c063.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...r_school_children_outside_Taj_Mahal_Hotel.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Beijing West Railway Station








http://english.ahotelhub.com/travel-info/beijing-info/city/beijingxizhan.jpg









http://zhongyucenturygrandhotel.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Beijing-West-Railway-Station.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Venetian hotel, Las Vegas








http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/no...asino-las-vegas-las-vegas-nevada-104262-1.jpg









http://www.lasvegasinhotels.com/storage/images/The Venetian Resort Hotel Las vegas.jpeg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Inntel Hotel Amsterdam Zaandam








http://static.fanpage.it/donnafanpa...del-mondo/inntel-hotels-amsterdam-zaandam.jpg









http://www.idesignarch.com/wp-content/uploads/Inntel-Hotel-Amsterdam-Zaandam_1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Moscow state University








http://www.tiwy.com/wallpapers/moscu/moscow_state_university_1024.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Stalinist building in Warsaw, Poland









http://rocksinmypocketsthemovie.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/dscn5220.jpg?w=640&h=853









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_dLdJkdsrsds/S6tbK8PqG3I/AAAAAAAAAG4/axkMJp8Bwt8/s1600/Communist+Warsaw.JPG


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Atlantis Dubai








http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/5121/26990068786bd82a7239oiq0.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Disneyland castle








http://www.topdogdays.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Disneyland_Paris.jpg









http://erpalm.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/disneysea01.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.remotelands.com/images/citys/130116012.jpg









http://www.remotelands.com/images/citys/130116008.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://theadventourist.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Shanghai-China-Night-Streets-610x406.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Himeji castle








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...stle_C0766.jpg/1024px-Himeji_Castle_C0766.jpg









http://www.alljapantours.com/acp/images/prod/ph121546434.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Jinmao tower 

SWFC - Image 109 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


Jinmao Tower Window Cleaners, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Casino Excalibur








http://orbitzvacationparty.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Excalibur-Hotel-Casino.jpg








http://bottle-service-vegas.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/excalibur1.jpg


Excalibur Hotel & Casino by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://cdn3.standard.net/sites/defa...ax_800/2012/06/04/story-disneyland-137449.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Mini world in Las Vegas, you can find many buildings which are combined traditional and modern architecture.








http://aboutfacts.net/NewsItems/N14/CC/Las_Vegas.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.infotechsoft.in/img/bg.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Vegas).jpg/800px-Torre_Eiffel_(Las_Vegas).jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._NY_Hotel.jpg/800px-Las_Vegas_NY_NY_Hotel.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Venetian Las Vegas








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ijDlbwCI6.../x2BhBHgKMEI/s1600/Venetian,+Las+Vegas+11.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://thebesttraveldestinations.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/las_vegas_usa_12.jpg








http://livingoutli.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/travel_lasvegas-300x204.jpg
























http://www.cntraveler.com/cities/la....size.caesars-palace-hotel-las-vegas-pool.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Other mini world is Global Village in Dubai 








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/36919057.jpg









http://www.gulf-times.com/NewsImages//2012/12/8/dd3a1382-40cc-469b-9e89-51218f1caf6b.jpg









http://www.freij.com/_data/global/images/news/global village/gv-2012.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/16816977.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Chiang Mai








http://www.chiangmaiorchid.com/img/slider/wow-slider/images/slide1.jpg









http://www.siam-property.com/public/media/images.locations/chiang_mai/chiang_mai_5.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.chiangmaiplan.com/images/chiangmai_to_bangkok1.jpg


----------



## Reva41 (Nov 9, 2013)

These are really classic.Thanx for sharing.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Mecca








http://www.gotomecca.org/wp-content/uploads/Mecca-1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://sahibulsaif.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/mecca-clock-tower.jpg?w=900


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Candi Prambanan








http://www.vagabondquest.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Prambanan-Temple-Java-Indonesia.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0M7W_40jZ.../SyrbczKcaec/s1600/Hindu_Prambanan_Temple.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Borobudur Indonesia









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/--hM5s0L6sJI/Ua2EqZW6aLI/AAAAAAAAAM4/DnQwX9_nEH4/s1600/Borobudur.jpg









http://apsara.transapex.com/wp-content/uploads/Borobudur-Northwest-view.jpg









http://www.borobudurpark.com/AppManual/inti/content/manualimageimage/borobudur_aerial.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful picture of Borobudu








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...de_Borobudur_als_bedevaartsoord_TMnr_75-2.jpg








http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...lization/images/5/58/Borobudur_(Civ5)_art.jpg


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

^^ I once read the path in that pyramid depicts the way to reach the nirvana. It gets harder as you go up. The building itself is a masterpiece, totally out of this world.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Myanmar








http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images...07630428477/Tallest-Buddha-in-the-wor-018.jpg


















http://kienthuc.epi.vn/zoomh/500/uploaded/quocquan/2013_10_01/kienthuc-shwedagon-03_smhu.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

A pagoda in Changzhou








http://www.hotelclub.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Tianning-pagoda.jpg









http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/05/images/070501-tallest-pagoda_big.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Temples in Thailand








http://travelpast50.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/temple-towers-Bangkok.jpg









http://www.mycitybangkok.com/images/bangkok-temple.jpg









http://toptravellists.net/wallpapers/2013/05/Temple-of-Dawn-Bangkok-Thailand-1024x1280.jpg


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This is a magical thread that needs to be revived now!  Please continue.

Btw, for all of you I've got my dedicated flickr group with about 5000 photos:

*Traditional Skyscrapers @flickr*

It includes both traditional / vernacular architecture "skyscrapers" like religious towers, and also classical-style actual highrises/skyscrapers. Cheers!


----------

